# Parvo transmission, guests dog has parvo. What to do



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Our family is throwing us a bbq party this weekend, because we previously eloped, so this is a way for the extended family to celebrate our marriage. We'll be heading out of town to attend it at my in-laws house a few hours from home. The problem is we are bringing our 2 yr. old dog and our 11 week old puppy with us and I just found out my wife's cousin is coming with her Mom and 2 kids, and their dog is deathly ill at their house with Parvo and is fighting for it's life. 

We're going for the whole weekend to visit with our in-laws, and sister-brother in law etc.. their vacinated dogs "2" will also be there.

I found out about the cousin's parvo situation through her facebook status that read "please pray for our dog that has parvo".

I had my father-in law call them to basically say "we understand and it's ok to stay home and nurse the dog" but she assured him that they caught it before any diarrhea or vomiting and it's safe, they even have a new pup in the house that isn't done with it's vacinations yet.


My main concerns are that I read parvo can live on their clothing and stuff for a long time. Our pup isn't fully vaccinated yet, he's had the first 2 puppy shot series, her and her mom & kids could track that parvo all over the house?

Or am I being paranoid? 

So my plan is to keep the pup penned up in another room during the party and make them clorox wipe their shoes before coming into the house and wash their hands etc...

Ugh. I wish they would just stay home, to be honest.


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

I would be concerned too, and don't think you are being paranoid. I don't even like to put pups on the floor at the vet before they are fully vaccinated, or take them out of our yard before then. You may have to keep your other dog isolated too during the party and not let either of your dogs eliminate where people at the party have been walking...this is a tough and scary situation and I wish you well!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, do you really think it's a good idea to jeopardize your dogs?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Well honestly I don't see any way out of it short of just not showing up to my own party. I invited 40 of my friends and family


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog's health comes before a party for me. it's wrong for your cousin to bring a parvo
stricken dog around other dogs. can you find a sitter or boarding for your dogs?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Nope , no one.
We're leaving now.
The sick dog isn't or never was coming, I'm worried about the sick dogs owners


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I fostered some BT pups awhile back b/c the usual foster had had pups with parvo at her house w/in the past year and didn't want to take a chance. The parvo virus can live in the yard for quite awhile after the afftected dog has been there. I'd be worried about the owners having the virus on them or their clothes.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

oh, i thought your cousin was bringing the parvo dog. umm what would i do? i think i would go
to the party. there's a chance that the virus is on someone's cloths or on their shoes but i would
take my chances. good luck.



dredges said:


> Nope , no one.
> We're leaving now.
> The sick dog isn't or never was coming, I'm worried about the sick dogs owners


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

personally i wouldn't worry about it, concern of course but not worried especially as the sick dog didn't seem to have full onset of symptoms.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Update: 
Well we went to the party weekend at my in-laws.
The lady wwith the sick dog didn't show up because one of her other dogs came down with parvo too. But some folks that live in an upstairs apartment on that property came etc...

We kept the puppy upstairs in his crate.
Changed clothes for the drive home and disinfected everything. Gave the dogs baths etc... Knock on wood


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Hopefully your dog has been fully vaccinated for Parvo. You couldn't pay me to go somewhere where there was a known case of Parvo.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

My pup isn't fully vaccinated but we didn't go somwhere where there was a known case of parvo.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the OP made you think she was taking her puppy to a BBQ where a parvo stricken dog was going to attend.
the parvo stricken dog wasn't going to attend. the OP was worried about the parvo stricken dog. yeah, it
confused me also.



BrownieM said:


> Hopefully your dog has been fully vaccinated for Parvo. You couldn't pay me to go somewhere where there was a known case of Parvo.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

update, her other dog came down with Parvo too, so she stayed home. Her mom and daughter came to the party but were kept well away from the puppy. Our dogs continue to be fine and her dogs made a full recovery.


----------

